# my kindle 2nd generation got wet



## kitkat4622 (Mar 28, 2011)

my Kindle 2nd generation got wet and now it wont turn on or charge..any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Electronics and water do not mix. Chances are it is finished. However, you could try putting it in a plastic bag with some uncooked rice for a few days and see if it dries out.

You can also call customer service. They may offer you a discount on a new Kindle.

Amazon Kindle customer service: 1-866-321-8851

More CS information: How do I contact customer service?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

My standard advice for wet electronics (phones etc) is:

IMMEDIATELY turn it off and remove the battery (difficult on a Kindle, I know).

If it's turned off, DON'T try and turn it on!

As soon as you can, take it apart as much as is easily possible (eg with a phone, remove the sim card and the outside case if it's interchangeable).

Put all the bits somewhere warm and dry (I recommend the airing cupboard or boiler cupboard). Pidgeon92's suggestion of a bag and rice will work if you can't do this but will take longer.

LEAVE IT ALONE for at least 48 hours, and make sure it's completely dry. Resist the temptation to rush this stage, I know you want to see if it's OK, but if you turn it on while it's still damp you'll only make it worse.

With this approach I've saved a number of wet electronics (kids!) - one of them was an MP3 player that got cola over it, I actually washed this under the tap once the battery was out and it still survived! 

The key is that you mustn't try to power it on until it's completely dry. Electronics and water _can_ mix, but electronics and electricity and water are really unhappy together 

Try this approach, it just might work even now.


----------

